# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Kλουβί για κοκατιλ

## kele

Καλησπέρα στο αγαπητό forum,

Σε λίγες ημέρες πρόκειται να αποκτήσω ένα κοκατίλ από εκτροφέα στη  Χαλκίδα. Ήθελα αρσενικό, μου εξήγησε ότι απαιτείται τεστ για να είναι  σίγουρος για το φύλο, οπότε περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα της εξέτασης (τα  πουλάκια είναι τώρα 2 μηνών). Να τονίσω ότι είναι ο πρώτος μου  παπαγάλος, οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε είμαι λίγο άσχετος. Ψάχνω εδώ και  λίγες ημέρες πληροφορίες για το κλουβί, και εδώ είναι που θέλω κυρίως τη  βοήθειά σας. 
1) Έχω καταλήξει σε 

α) αυτό αλλά με προβληματίζει το πώς θα βγάζω το πουλί έξω. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτό από πάνω??? (73,80*€)*


 

β) Μια άλλη επιλογή είναι αυτό αλλά είναι πολύ ακριβό. (188,10*€)*

 
γ) Αυτό είναι το πιο οικονομικό αλλά δε διαθέτει τίποτα. (46*€)*

 

Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε λίγο τα φώτα σας και να με βοηθήσετε σε ποιο να καταλήξω??
2) Έχω 2 μικρά παιδιά (5 και 3.5 χρονών), μπορούν να έρθουν κατευθείαν  σε επαφή με το πουλάκι ή πρέπει η γνωριμία να γίνει σιγά σιγά?
3) Τι άλλα αξεσουάρ και απαραίτητα πράγματα πρέπει να πάρω (πόσες ταίστρες, ξύλα να πατάει κτλ). 
4) Το καλοκαίρι τι κάνετε με τόσο μεγάλο κλουβί? Τέτοιο κλουβί σε χωράει  στο αμάξι μας.....Υπάρχει ένα pet shop στη γειτονιά που κραταέι  παπαγάλους αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι το πουλάκι θα αγριέψει αν για 20 ημέρες  δεν είναι μαζί μας?

Συγγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα Στράτο και καλώς όρισες! Με το καλό να πάρεις το νέο σου φιλαράκι! 

Για τα κλουβιά θα σου πρότεινα να κοιτάξεις και 76άρες ζευγαρώστρες που έχουν αρκετά μεγάλη πόρτα μπροστά για να βγαίνει το μικρό, είναι πολύ ευρύχωες και οικονομικές (25 ευρώ περίπου).



ενώ για τα υπόλοιπα είδη και αξεσουάρ που χρειάζεσαι, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και ότι επιπλέον απορία έχεις, τη λύνουμε!! 

Η γνωριμία με τα παιδάκια θα πρέπει να γίνει σταδιακά τόσο για το δικό τους καλό, όσο και του πτηνού. Τις πρώτες μέρες ίσως είναι αρκετά νευρικό και αγχωμένο λόγω της αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος επομένως οι αθώες απότομες κινήσεις των παιδιών πιθανόν να το αγχώσουν περισσότερο. Θα πρέπει λοιπόν σιγά σιγά και αφού ηρεμήσει να του δίνουν με το χέρι κεχρί που είναι αρκετά μεγάλη λιχουδιά και προστατεύει και τα παιδιά από πιθανό δάγκωμα του παπαγάλου, αλλά και τον παπαγάλο να νιώθει πιο σίγουρος για την κατάσταση 

 

Τέλος το καλοκαίρι ή το αφήνετε σε κάποιο συγγενή που εμπιστεύεστε ή το παίρνετε μαζί σας με ένα μικρότερο κλουβάκι! Ποτέ δεν αφήνουμε δικά μας πουλάκια σε πετ σοπ καθώς τα περισσότερα πτηνά εκεί φέρουν ασθένειες που πολύ σύντομα θα μεταφερθούν και στο δικό μας μικρό!! 

Διάβασε και τα παρακάτω λινκ που σίγουρα θα σου φανούν χρήσιμα: 

(1) Η έννοια της Καραντίνας στα πτηνά
(2) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(3) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(4) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(5) Βασικές προυποθέσεις για παπαγάλους...
(6) Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus
(7) Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel
(8) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(9) Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
(10) Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.
(11) Βασικά βήματα εξημέρωσης (για όλα τα είδη) μικρών παπαγάλων.
(12) Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας
(13) Η γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου.
(14) Το γράμμα ενός παπαγάλου στον άνθρωπο.
(15) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(16) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(17) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(18) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)
(19) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
( 20) Χώρος διαμονής των παπαγάλων Cockatiel – ο απαραίτητος εξοπλισμός
( 21) Η διατροφή των παπαγάλων Cockatiel
( 22) Συμβουλές για την καλύτερη διαβίωση των πτηνών μας
(23) Οδηγός Αναπαραγωγής Cockatiel
(24) Οχτώ βασικές γνώσεις για την υγεία & περιποίηση των παπαγάλων cockatiel
(25) Πτερόροια
(26) Η γλώσσα των παπαγάλων cockatiel - Οδηγός συμπεριφοράς
(27) Υψηλές θερμοκρασίες και cockatiel
(28) Πόσο καλά φροντίζετε το cockatiel σας ;
Λίγο προσοχή στα εμπορικά λινκ καθώς δεν επιτρέπονται βάσει των κανόνων που αποδέχτηκες κατά την εγγραφή σου  :Happy:

----------


## kele

Ευχαριστώ για τις πολύ χρήσιμες πληροφορίες, ο εκτροφέας τελικά δε μπορεί να κάνει τεστ, οπότε άλλαξα και θα πάρω από κάποια κυρία (κύριο....) που με διαβεβαιώνει ότι είναι αρσενικό. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω απλά το ταίζει με κρέμα, δεν πολυασχολείται μαζί του, το είδα όμως ότι είναι ήμερο γιατί το κρατούσε στα χέρια της (προσεκτικά για να μην πετάξει). Υπάρχουν διαφορές στο πόσο ήμερο είναι ένα πουλάκι ανάλογα με το πως το μεγαλώνει ο εκτροφέας???
Επίσης προβληματίζομαι για το αν θα πρέπει να του κόψω τα φτερά, εγώ ασφαλώς και δε θέλω, το ίδιο και η εκτροφέας, αλλά ακούω άλλους που λένε ότι πρέπει να γίνει για την ασφάλεια του πουλιού. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αγχώνομαι για τις πρώτες ημέρες που θα το ΄χω, πως θα τα καταφέρω να μην πετάξει???
Σας ευχαρσιτώ για τη βοήθεια, κάνετε πολύ καλή δουλεία, για την ιστορία θα πάρω το πρώτο κλουβάκι!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το να πετάξει είναι στη φύση του. Δεν έχεις να φοβηθείς κάτι. Απλά θα έχεις κλειστά τα πάντα και τραβηγμένες κουρτίνες. Και φυσικά δς θα το βγάλεις μονομιάς. Θα σε μάθει πρώτα και σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν. Διάβασε ό,τι σου παρέθεσε παραπάνω η Κωνσταντίνα και θα σου λυθούν όλες οι απορίες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στράτο για να μην ξαναγράφω τα του ταίσματος στο χέρι, μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ κάποια πράγματα! Στα όσα είπα εκεί θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα μιας και έχω και προσωπική εμπειρία αναπαραγωγών πλέον  :Happy:  
Στην πρώτη προσπάθεια του ζευγαριού μου τα μωρά παρέμειναν με τους γονείς, οι οποίοι τους τάισαν εκπληκτικά και τα μωρά είναι αρκετά μεγαλόσωμα. Το μόνο που έκανα εγώ ήταν να τα παίρνω κάποιες ώρες από τη φωλιά, να τα χαιδεύω και να ασχολούμαι. Επειδή ήμουν άπειρη δεν τα έπαιρνα για μεγάλα διαστήματα φοβούμενη την εγκατάλειψη από τους γονείς. Ίσως με λίγη παραπάνω ενασχόληση να είχαν γίνει ακόμα πιο ήμερα εξαρχής! Δύο από αυτά τα πουλάκια πήγαν σε πολύ καλά σπίτια και με τη σωστή προσέγγιση οι νέοι "γονείς" δεν είχαν κανένα θέμα να τα εξημερώσουν περαιτέρω  :Happy:  
Στη δεύτερη προσπάθεια του ζευγαριού, λόγω κούρασης μάδησαν το μοναδικό μωρό που βγήκε, επομένως το τάισα στο χέρι από 20 ημερών. Είναι μεν ένα εξαιρετικά ήμερο πτηνό διότι πέραν του ταίσματος ασχολούμουν πάρα πάρα πολύ μαζί της επειδή ήταν και το μόνο μωρό. Είναι όμως και πολύ εξαρτημένη από εμένα, πιο πολύ θα παίξει μαζί μου, παρά με τα αδέρφια της. Θέλει πάντοτε να είναι μαζί μου και πάνω μου και παρόλο που για την εγωιστική μας φύση αυτό ακούγεται πάρα πολύ όμορφο, στην πραγματικότητα κάποιες φορές έχει δυσκολίες και δεν είναι υγιές για το ίδιο το πτηνό!
Φυσικά αυτά είναι προσωπικές εμπειρίες και δεν είναι κάθε πουλάκι το ίδιο! 

Όσο για το κόψιμο των φτερών είναι απαραίτητο να τα έχει, ειδικά όσο είναι μωρό. Τα πτηνά δεν γεννιούνται με τη δεξιότητα της πτήσης, την μαθαίνουν σταδιακά. Η φύση λοιπόν έχει προνοήσει για τις προβλεπόμενες πτώσεις και ανώμαλες προσγειώσεις και έχει φτιάξει τα κόκκαλα των μωρών πτηνών πιο εύκαμπτα έτσι ώστε με πιθανό χτύπημα να μην πάθουν τόσο μεγάλη ζημιά. Αν όμως όσο είναι στην "παιδική ηλικία" έχει κομμένα φτερά, όταν μεγαλώσει και προσπαθήσει να μάθει, θα χτυπήσει πολύ χειρότερα. 
Επίσης, όλα τα όργανα των πτηνών είναι φτιαγμένα για πτήση. Το καρδιαγγειακό σύστημα των πτηνών είναι εξελιγμένο έτσι ώστε να μεταφέρει ταχέως αίμα στους μύς των φτερών και στον εγκέφαλο κατά τη διάρκεια της πτήσης. Η θερμοκρασία του σώματος τους είναι αυξημένη προκειμένου να επιτρέπει την γρήγορη μετατροπή της τροφής σε ενέργεια. Το αναπνευστικό σύστημα επιτρέπει στο πτηνό να παίρνει μεγαλύτερες ανάσες και να μεταφέρει γρηγορότερα το οξυγόνο στους μυς της πτήσης. Ο πρόλοβος και το πεπτικό σύστημα είναι ιδανικό για την αποθήκευση τροφής και μετατροπής σε ενέργεια. Όταν λοιπόν εμείς εμποδίζουμε στο πτηνό να πετάξει, τα όργανα αυτά υπολειτουργούν και ατροφούν! (ετοιμάζω άρθρο απλά τα είπα εδώ μιας και δόθηκε η ευκαιρία  ::  )

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχει δίκιο η Μαργαρίτα!  :Happy: 
Αρχικά ο παπαγάλος πρέπει να μένει εντός του κλουβιού μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στο νέο του περιβάλλον, να μάθει τους χώρους αλλά και εσένα. Ναι, υπάρχει διαφορά στα ερεθίσματα που έχει δεχθεί ο κάθε παπαγάλος αλλά λόγω της ηλικίας του δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Δεν πιστεύω να τους φωνάζει, να τα αφήνει μόνα τους κ.λπ.. Άλλωστε στο χέρι τα ταΐζει οπότε ασχολείται θέλοντας και μη καθημερινά μαζί τους.
Όχι, μην του κόψεις τα φτερά. Στα κοκατίλ δεν έχεις λόγο να το κάνεις. Απλά προσέχεις πάντα να μην υπάρχουν επικίνδυνα αντικείμενα στο χώρο ή ανοιχτές μπαλκονόπορτες. Από τις δεύτερες γιατί μπορεί πολύ απλά να πετάξει και να εξαφανιστεί κυριολεκτικά. Όσον αφορά τα αντικείμενα, προσοχή στα μάτια-εστίες της κουζίνας, σε τηγάνι με λάδια ακόμη και κρύα, σε ανοιχτά ενυδρεία, το καπάκι της τουαλέτας πάντα κλειστό ή καλύτερα η πόρτα του μπάνιου κλειστή, τραβηγμένες κουρτίνες για να μην χτυπήσει στο τζάμι (δεν καταλαβαίνουν τι είναι) ή ανοιχτές τις πόρτες και σίτες για τα κουνούπια κατεβασμένες αν έχει ζέστη, καλυμμένοι οι καθρέπτες και ό,τι άλλο αντικατοπτρίζει το χώρο.

Στα άρθρα που σου παραθέτει η Κωνσταντίνα περιγράφονται όλα αναλυτικότατα! 
Με το καλό να αποκτήσεις τον νέο σου φίλο και μην ξεχάσεις να μας τον συστήσεις και εδώ!


EDIT: Γράφαμε μαζί Κωνσταντίνα  ::

----------


## xrisam

Στρατο καλως ήρθες.

Τα περι ταίσματος με κρέμα και για το κόψιμο φτερών με καλύψαν τα παιδια παραπάνω οπότε μην λέω τα ίδια...

Θα προσθέσω για το θέμα των μικρών παιδιών ότι θέλει λίγο παραπάνω προσοχή όχι μόνο μην τρομάξει το πουλί και χτυπιέται στο κλουβί αλλά και εκτός κλουβιού να μην το πιάσουν απο κανά λαιμό ή ουρά ή μην το πατήσουν....το τελευταίο έχει τύχει σε μέλος μας, ευτυχώς το πουλάκι θυμάμαι ήταν καλά.

----------


## kele

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα, νόμιζα ότι ότι από την πρώτη ημέρα το πουλάκι θα πρέπει να βγαίνει έξω έστω και για λίγο για να μην αγριέψει, εσείς μου λέτε να είναι στο κλουβί μέχρι να προσαρμοστεί στο νέο του περιβάλλον. Μέχρι πότε δηλαδή? Μου είπαν να χρησιμοποιώ κεχρί στην αρχή για να με πλησιάσει, έτσι πρέπει να κάνω?
Με τα παιδιά δε νομίζω να έχω θέμα, δεν πρόκειται να το τραυματίσουν, αλλά οπωσδήποτε έναν ενθουσιασμό θα τον έχουν, είναι λογικό πιστεύω..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Το κάθε πουλάκι είναι διαφορετικό και χρειάζεται το χρόνο του. Δεν συστήνεται να βγαίνει από την πρώτη μέρα γιατί όσο ήμερο και να είναιη αλλαγή του περιβάλλοντος ισχύει ακόμα και σίγουρα του δημιουργεί κάποιο άγχος. Όταν θα το πάρετε λοιπόν, θα μπει κανονικά στο κλουβάκι του και από εκεί και πέρα θα δείτε το πόσο άνετο είναι και πόσο σας αφήνει να το πλησιάσετε. Ναι στην αρχή θα έχεις κεχρί και θα του το προσφέρεις για να σε συνηθίσει και να αισθάνεται άνετα με τα χέρια σου  :Happy:  

Πολλοί εκτροφείς που ταίζουν τα πτηνά στο χέρι θα σου πουν να το βγάλεις από την πρώτη μέρα έξω, να το κρατήσεις στο χέρι, να το αφήσεις να πετάξει κλπ. κλπ. Αυτό το κάνουν για να δείξουν πόσο ήμερο και άνετο είναι το πτηνό, στην ουσία δηλαδή πόσο καλό είναι το "εμπόρευμα". Αυτό δεν το λέω απαραίτητα με την άσχημη έννοια, αλλά είναι η δουλειά τους αυτή και θέλουν να δείχνουν πόσο επιτυχημένα την κάνουν. 

Εγώ όμως πάντοτε προτιμώ, όσο ήμερο και να είναι, τουλάχιστον μία ημέρα να την περνάει στο κλουβί μόνο και μόνο για να μάθει τα κατατόπια και την "κίνηση" του νέου του χώρου  :Happy:  Θα υπάρχει άφθονος χρόνος να παίξετε και να χαρείτε το πουλάκι, αλλά στην αρχή πρέπει να υπάρχει μία υπομονετικότητα από τη δική σας πλευρά!  :Happy:

----------


## kele

Καλησπερα και πλαι, μετα απο μια κουραστικη ημερα προτιμησα αυτο


και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Αγόρασα και τα παρελκόμενα (τροφή, άμμο, σκαλίτσα, παιχνιδάκι, κόκαλο σπυπιάς, πέτρα ασβεστίου) και περιμένω τώρα τον απογαλακτισμό του μικρού μου!!!

----------


## Cristina

Μία χαρά!  Παιχνίδια μπορείς να κάνεις και εσύ. Εδώ στο φόρουμ θα δεις διαφορά φτιαγμένα από τα παιδιά , πιο οικονομικά και πιο ασφαλείς.
Με την άμμο θα σου πρότεινα να την έχεις στο πάτο του κλουβιου χωρίς να την φτάσει.
Να με διορθώσουν τα παιδιά αν κάνω λάθος, αλλά οι παπαγάλοι δεν κάνουν μα φάνε άμμος όπως τα άλλα πουλιά.

----------


## kele

Καλημέρα και πάλι,
Έβγαλα μια φωτογραφία το κλουβί 



Πως σας φαίνεται? Πρέπει να προσθέσω τίποτα? Μάλλον μια κούνια στο πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού!! Από το κατάστημα μου είπανε ότι θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω ως ποτίστρα την μία ταΐστρα αλλά δε μου αρέσει η επιλογή αυτή, θα πάω να αγοράσω μία ξεχωριστή να μην είναι ανοιχτή. Οπότε στην άλλη ταΐστρα μπορώ να βάζω φρούτα - λαχανικά..

----------


## Cristina

Για κούνια δεν ξέρω το  πόσο θα του αρέσει. Καλύτερα μία επιπλέον πατηθρα πάνω . Κουρνιάζουν ψιλά την νύχτα , η κούνια δεν θα τον βόλευε.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Το κενο αναμεσα στο καγκελα ποσο ειναι.Μου φαινεται μεγαλο.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Λατρεύουν τις κούνιες. Ειδικά με κουδουνάκια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kele

3 cm οι οριζόντιες γραμμές. Να υποθέσω ότι είναι μεγάλο το κενό? Δημιουργεί πρόβλημα?





> Το κενο αναμεσα στο καγκελα ποσο ειναι.Μου φαινεται μεγαλο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν δεις εδώ, το επιθυμητό διάκενο στα cockatiel είναι αυτό 1.27 cm έως 1.5875 cm. Διαφορετικά μπορεί να βγάλουν το κεφάλι τους από το κενό και να χτυπήσουν ή να πνιγούν.

----------


## kele

δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω τώρα πραγματικά!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω τώρα πραγματικά!!!


Ακυρώνεις την παραγγελία

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Να το πας πίσω να πάρεις άλλο. Δεν νομίζω να ήταν  το μοναδικό..
Και εγω είχα παραγγείλει κλουβί για τα δικα μου από το διαδίκτυο και όταν έφτασε σπίτι κατάλαβα πως δεν κάνει για τα κοκατιλ , λόγο του διάκενου στα κάγκελα. Υπάρχουν παιδιά στο φόρουμ που τα έχουν σε τέτοια κλουβιά , εγω όμως δεν το διακινδύνεψα. Ήρθαν και το πήραν πίσω τελικά και πήρα τα λεφτά μου πίσω.

----------


## kele

Θα πάω να το αλλάξω, δε νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα, απλά πάλι είμαι στο σημείο 0, αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο φίλος captainchoco δεν έχει οριζόντιες γραμμές, οπότε απορρίπτεται και αυτό. Τέλοςπάντων θα δω τι θα κάνω, ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!




> Να το πας πίσω να πάρεις άλλο. Δεν νομίζω να ήταν  το μοναδικό..
> Και εγω είχα παραγγείλει κλουβί για τα δικα μου από το διαδίκτυο και όταν έφτασε σπίτι κατάλαβα πως δεν κάνει για τα κοκατιλ , λόγο του διάκενου στα κάγκελα. Υπάρχουν παιδιά στο φόρουμ που τα έχουν σε τέτοια κλουβιά , εγω όμως δεν το διακινδύνεψα. Ήρθαν και το πήραν πίσω τελικά και πήρα τα λεφτά μου πίσω.

----------


## Cristina

Στρατο, καλημέρα! Από Αθήνα είσαι; Αν ναι, θα βρεις εύκολα, μην ανησυχεις! Αλλά και να μην είσαι, υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο πολλά. Το πολύ μου λες και σε βοηθαω στο ψάξιμο , μην ανησυχεις, κάτι θα βρεθεί!

----------


## kaper

Θα σου πρωτεινα να βαλεις την πατηθρα ετσι ουτως ωστε να μην ειναι κοντα στα πιατακια και πιθανα να τα κουτσουλαει...να το χερεσαι και θα τα οατε τελεια μαζι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kele

Αγόρασα εχθές το κλουβί αυτό:





 Το μοναδικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχει κάποιο σημείο - μέρος για να κάθεται το πουλάκι έξω από το κλουβί, όπως είχαν κάποια κλουβιά στο πάνω μέρος τους. Το πορτάκι επίσης δε στέκεται..Έχει κανείας καμμιά ιδέα πως θα μπορούσα να βρω λύση σε αυτό?? Να βάλω σποράκια και στις 2 ταίστρες ή μόνο στη μία μου προτείνετε? Επίσης διάβασα να το πλένω με μείγμα καυτού νερού και μηλόξυδου ή μείγμα καυτού νερού και ξύδι!!!Ξέτερε μήπως αναλογίες?
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια..

----------


## mayri

> Αγόρασα εχθές το κλουβί αυτό:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Το μοναδικό μου πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχει κάποιο σημείο - μέρος για να κάθεται το πουλάκι έξω από το κλουβί, όπως είχαν κάποια κλουβιά στο πάνω μέρος τους. Το πορτάκι επίσης δε στέκεται..Έχει κανείας καμμιά ιδέα πως θα μπορούσα να βρω λύση σε αυτό?? Να βάλω σποράκια και στις 2 ταίστρες ή μόνο στη μία μου προτείνετε? Επίσης διάβασα να το πλένω με μείγμα καυτού νερού και μηλόξυδου ή μείγμα καυτού νερού και ξύδι!!!Ξέτερε μήπως αναλογίες?
> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια..


Είναι μικρό το κλουβί για κοκατίλ. 
Γιατι δεν αγόρασες δύο ζευγαρώστρες όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά να τις ενώσεις;
Στη φωτό φαίνονται ψιλοάσχημες, αλλά αν τις ενώσεις γίνονται ψηλές και με τα παιχνίδια, και το πουλί, μέσα ομορφαίνουν πάρα πολύ!

----------


## kele

Μια χαρά πιστεύω ότι είναι για το κοκατίλ!!





> Είναι μικρό το κλουβί για κοκατίλ. 
> Γιατι δεν αγόρασες δύο ζευγαρώστρες όπως σου είπαν τα παιδιά να τις ενώσεις;
> Στη φωτό φαίνονται ψιλοάσχημες, αλλά αν τις ενώσεις γίνονται ψηλές και με τα παιχνίδια, και το πουλί, μέσα ομορφαίνουν πάρα πολύ!

----------


## mayri

> Μια χαρά πιστεύω ότι είναι για το κοκατίλ!!


Εμένα μου φαίνεται μικρό.
Ένα παιχνίδι να κρεμάσεις από την οροφή, δεν χωρά κάτι άλλο.
Αν δε κιόλας σκεφτεί για δεύτερο αργότερα, τζάμπα τα λεφτά...αν και ίσως να του χρειαστεί το μικρό κλουβί στην καραντίνα, lol

----------


## Efthimis98

Ούτε εγώ θα προτιμούσα αυτό το κλουβί. Βασικά, οι minimum διαστάσεις για τα κοκατίλ είναι 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9 εκατοστά. Αυτό το κλουβί είναι: 61,5x40x65 . Ίσως οριακά να είναι καλό, αλλά σίγουρα η τιμή του θα είναι πιο ακριβή από 30 ευρώ -από το πρώτο ποστ γύρω στα 70 ευρώ ! ), που κάνει το κλουβί που θα σου πρότεινα. Ένα κοκατίλ μπορεί άνετα να μείνει και σε 76άρα ζευγαρώστρα, αν βγαίνει τακτικά εκτός και κάνει πτήσεις. Οι διαστάσεις τους είναι 76χ46χ45.50 εκατοστά. Με δύο τέτοιες, που θα σου βγει στα 60 πάνω κάτω ευρώ όπως είπε η Μαρία μπορείς να κάνεις ένα πολύ ωραίο κλουβί, πολύ άνετο και ιδανικό και για πιθανό μελλοντικό σύντροφο στο πουλάκι σου!  :winky:

----------


## kaper

Φιλε μου για να κάθεται καπου εξω το πουλακι απ το κλουβι μπορει να παρεις μια πατηθρα απο σχοινί η οποια ειναι ευλιγιστη και μπορεις να την προσαρμοσεις οπως εσυ θες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kele

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου, αυτό θα κάνω, όσον αφορά το θέμα του κλουβιού το θέμα έχει λήξει μιας κσι το έχω αγορασειΣας ευχαριστώ πάντως..αν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τις αναλογίες για το καθάρισμα του κλουβιού!

----------


## Cristina

Μπορείς την πόρτα να την πιάσεις με καλωδιακι από το κλουβί έτσι ώστε όταν θα την ανοιξεις να μένει οριζόντια ανοιχτή...δεν ξέρω πως αλλιώς να στο πω...το έχω κάνει εγώ σε δικό μου, αλλά τώρα δεν !μπορώ να σου βγάλω φωτογραφία... κοιμούνται οι ένοικοι!

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Καλησπέρα Στράτο! Ωραίο το καινούριο κλουβάκι, από διαστάσεις είναι στα όρια, αλλά με συχνές εξόδους δε θα υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, εύχομαι να το χαρεί το κοκατιλάκι σου!




> Το πορτάκι επίσης δε στέκεται..Έχει κανείας καμμιά ιδέα πως θα μπορούσα να βρω λύση σε αυτό??


Για να σταθεροποιήσω παλιά το πορτάκι χρησιμοποιούσα ένα καλώδιο που παίρνει εύκολα σχήμα κάνοντας άγκιστρο στις δύο του άκρες, έτσι το κρατούσα σταθερό κάπως σαν μπουκαπόρτα  :wink:  και μετά το αφαιρούσα για να κλείσει...




> Να βάλω σποράκια και στις 2 ταίστρες ή μόνο στη μία μου προτείνετε?


Μπορείς να παίξεις με αυτό, να έχεις στη μια ταϊστρα την τροφούλα του και στην άλλη να του βάζεις κάθε μέρα τα φρεσκα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα του ή την αυγοτροφή του με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα καθαρίζεται καθημερινά και δεν θα σαπιζουν εκεί οι φρέσκες τροφές (εστία μόλυνσης).




> Επίσης διάβασα να το πλένω με μείγμα καυτού νερού και μηλόξυδου ή μείγμα καυτού νερού και ξύδι!!!Ξέτερε μήπως αναλογίες?


Μπορείς να διαβάσεις κάποια πράγματα για το μηλόξυδο και τις αναλογίες στο πόσιμο νερό και το μπάνιο εδώ.
Δεν βρήκα κάπου αναλογία για διάλυμα καθαραρισμού αλλά πρακτικά εφόσον οι αναλογίες στο νερό των πουλιών ή στο μπάνιο έχουν απολυμαντικό αποτέλεσμα, πιθανόν να είναι οι ίδιες ή με λίγη μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση που θα απολυμένουν και τα σκεύη (δεν το ξέρω, το υποθέτω).
Ίσως γνωρίζει κάποιος άλλος να μας πει...

χαχαχα Χριστίνα μαζί γράφαμε!!!

----------


## kaper

Εγω με το μάτι ριχνω και καθαρίζω μετα το περναω με μια σαπουναδα ξέπλυμα και ετοιμο 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kele

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τη βοήθεια, αύριο - μεθαύριο κάνω το καθάρισμα κλουβιού και παιχνιδιών και Παρασκευή μιλάω με την εκτροφέα να μου πει αν απογαλακτίστηκε το κοκατιλάκι!!!Χθες τον τάισε μόνο το βράδυ, οπότε είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο :Happy:  :Happy: 





> Εγω με το μάτι ριχνω και καθαρίζω μετα το περναω με μια σαπουναδα ξέπλυμα και ετοιμο 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Μην το παρεις πριν φαει απο μονο σπορους 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kele

Ναι, και εκείνη μου είπε ότι θα φάει πρώτα 2 ημέρες μόνο σπόρους και μετά θα μου το δώσει!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ




> Μην το παρεις πριν φαει απο μονο σπορους 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kele

φιλε kasper, όταν καθαρίζεις το κλουβί και μέχρι να στεγνώσει (που σίγουρα θέλει κάποια ώρα αυτό) το πουλάκι που βρίσκεται?




> Εγω με το μάτι ριχνω και καθαρίζω μετα το περναω με μια σαπουναδα ξέπλυμα και ετοιμο 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Οταν καθαριζω ολο το κλουβι το βγαζω εξω το πουλακι αλλα ειναι εξοικειωμένο...
Δεν χρειαζεται να καθαριζεις ολο το κλουβι καθε φορα και αν θελεις να το κανεις με ενα βρεγμενο πανακι μπορεις να καθαρισεις τα καγκελα...
Τον πατο καθε οποτε βρωμιζει

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kele

Παιδιά, έπλυνα το κλουβί τώρα και συνειδητοποίησα ότι δεν διαθέτει κάτω κάγκελα. Έχω σκοπό να βάζω άμμο στο κάτω μέρος που είναι πλαστικό, το πουλάκι είναι δυνατόν να πατάει πάνω στην άμμο?? Όχι τίοπτα άλλο αλλά είναι και μεγάλο το ύψος του πλαστικού, οπότε είναι κρίμα να μην εκμεταλλεύεται την περιοχή αυτή!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πρέπει πάντοτε να υπάρχει σχάρα για να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με τις κουτσουλιές του. Την άμμο δεν κάνει να την καταναλώνει σε μεγάλες ποσότητες για να μην πω καθόλου. Από την άλλη αν βάζεις εφημερίδα, θα τη σκίζει με αποτέλεσματα να καταπιεί και μελάνι!

----------


## mayri

> Πρέπει πάντοτε να υπάρχει σχάρα για να μην έρχεται σε επαφή με τις κουτσουλιές του. Την άμμο δεν κάνει να την καταναλώνει σε μεγάλες ποσότητες για να μην πω καθόλου. Από την άλλη αν βάζεις εφημερίδα, θα τη σκίζει με αποτέλεσματα να καταπιεί και μελάνι!


Το μελάνι των εφημερίδων εδώ και πολλά χρόνια δεν είναι τοξικό

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και πάλι δεν είναι καλό να έρχονται σε επαφή και να το σκίζουν ή να το καταπίνουν. Και το χαρτί από μόνο του μπορεί να είναι επικίνδυνο για το πτηνό, ασχέτως τοξικότητας.

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιείσεις πέλλετ που θα τα αλλάζεις συχνά ή να φτιάξεις μια σχάρα από σκληρό συρματόπλεγμα που θα τη στηρίξεις πανω σε ενα τετράγωνο ξύλινο πλαίσιο...

----------


## kele

Μήπως τα pellet υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα φάει ειδικά τώρα που είναι ακόμα μωρο?? Απλή άμμο που πουλάνε στα petshop δεν μπορώ να βάλω η οποία κάνει καλό και στο πετπικό τους σύστημα?

----------


## kele

Καλησπέρα και πάλι, νομίζω ότι είμαι έτοιμος, αν έχετε κανένα σχόλιο μου λέτε!!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Τι διαστάσεις έχει?

Οι πατήθρες είναι ξύλινες ή πλαστικες?

----------


## Oldjohn

εμένα μου φαίνεται οτι είναι καλό το κλουβάκι σου  χωρίς να εχω μεγάλες γνώσεις αλλα πιστεύω πως για ενα κοκατιλακι θα ειναι καλά.
εγω κατω του εχω βαλει κόκκινη άμμο  αυστραλιανη και την καθαρίζω καθε μερα δεν την πετάω απλα καθαρίζω τα σημεία που εχει κανει κουτσουλιά και συμπληρωνω αμμο

----------


## Oldjohn

κατι ακόμα.... το μόνο που θα έκανα στο κλουβάκι είναι ότι μετά απο καιρό που θα είναι εξοικειωμένο με το περιβάλλον θα του ανοιγα τρυπα στο πάνω μέρος του κλούβιου και θα έβαζα μια πατήθρα... θα του αρέσει παρά πολύ να κάθετε πάνω πάνω ...

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Καλησπέρα Στράτο, θα σου πω τη γνώμη μου, προσωπικά μου φαίνεται παραφορτωμένο, θα δεις κι εσύ με τον καιρό πιο πρακτικά ότι κάποια πράγματα είναι... Πολλά!

Ερώτηση πρώτη: Οι ταϊστρες βγαίνουν; Αν ναι, πολύ καλά, ίσως χρειαστεί να τις αφαιρέσεις με τον καιρό, θα το δεις μόνος σου.  :winky:  Υπάρχουν κρεμαστες μπου μπορείς να βάλεις στο πισω μερος και θα ανεβαίνει να τρώει.

Το πουλάκι για να νιώθει ασφάλεια θα διαλέξει μόνο του το πιο ψηλό σημείο στο κλουβί για να κουρνιάσει το βράδυ, αν δεν βρει κάποιο κλαδάκι μπορεί να κουρνιάζει και πάνω στην ποτίστρα ή την ταίστρα, προσωπικά θα τοποθετούσα το μεσαίο κλαδάκι στην ιδια θέση αλλά πάνω από την πόρτα, όταν θα θέλει να βγει θα κατεβαίνει σκαρφαλώνοντας, δε χρειάζεται να είναι εκεί.

Η κούνια δεν ξέρω αν θα σου χρησιμεύσει και μου φαίνεται λίγο μικρή για κοκατιλάκι απο τη γωνία που το βλέπω...

Όλα τα παραπάνω δε σου τα είπα για να σε αποκαρδιώσω, ξέρω ότι θελεις το καλύτερο για το παπαγαλάκι και τη διαμονή του!!!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## kele

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια, ακολουθώντας τις συμβουλές σου ήδη έβγαλα το ένα παιχνίδι και τη σκαλίτσα (τουλάχιστον για την αρχή) και πήγα την κάτω πατίστρα πιο ψηλά από τις άλλες 2. Έχω πάρει και άλλη κούνια, αν δε βολεύεται θα βάλω την πιο μεγάλη. Ασας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!




> Καλησπέρα Στράτο, θα σου πω τη γνώμη μου, προσωπικά μου φαίνεται παραφορτωμένο, θα δεις κι εσύ με τον καιρό πιο πρακτικά ότι κάποια πράγματα είναι... Πολλά!
> 
> Ερώτηση πρώτη: Οι ταϊστρες βγαίνουν; Αν ναι, πολύ καλά, ίσως χρειαστεί να τις αφαιρέσεις με τον καιρό, θα το δεις μόνος σου.  Υπάρχουν κρεμαστες μπου μπορείς να βάλεις στο πισω μερος και θα ανεβαίνει να τρώει.
> 
> Το πουλάκι για να νιώθει ασφάλεια θα διαλέξει μόνο του το πιο ψηλό σημείο στο κλουβί για να κουρνιάσει το βράδυ, αν δεν βρει κάποιο κλαδάκι μπορεί να κουρνιάζει και πάνω στην ποτίστρα ή την ταίστρα, προσωπικά θα τοποθετούσα το μεσαίο κλαδάκι στην ιδια θέση αλλά πάνω από την πόρτα, όταν θα θέλει να βγει θα κατεβαίνει σκαρφαλώνοντας, δε χρειάζεται να είναι εκεί.
> 
> Η κούνια δεν ξέρω αν θα σου χρησιμεύσει και μου φαίνεται λίγο μικρή για κοκατιλάκι απο τη γωνία που το βλέπω...
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω δε σου τα είπα για να σε αποκαρδιώσω, ξέρω ότι θελεις το καλύτερο για το παπαγαλάκι και τη διαμονή του!!!!!

----------

